# 6 month check up scan after thyroid cancer



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anyone know when you go off of your medicine and have the whole body scan how much radiation is in the tracer pill they give you?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PAM D said:


> Does anyone know when you go off of your medicine and have the whole body scan how much radiation is in the tracer pill they give you?


I sure don't but your radiologist should be able to tell you. Do you have an appt. for a whole body scan? If so, call and ask and I sure would like to know so that next time, I will know the answer.


----------



## PAM D (Mar 23, 2010)

I do have the scan set up so I will call and ask them.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PAM D said:


> I do have the scan set up so I will call and ask them.


Pam,I truly will love to know. And I sure hope your body scan is clean. Keeping you in my thoughts for this.


----------

